# plans for 2012



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What are your plans for this season? What rides are you training for? What goals do you have for this season?


My season started a couple weeks ago with the Rabbit Run 50. It was Dream's first ride back after being sidelined with a Lyme disease flareup last fall.

My rough plan for the season is:

April 28 - No Frills 55 in Va
May 19+20 - Glass Memorial CTR (2-day 50) in Pa
June 9 - Old Dominion 100 in Va
July 21 - Vermont.. 100? 75? 50? depends on how she recovers from OD
Aug 4 - Ride Between the Rivers 50 in WV (if we do the 50 in vt), otherwise
Aug 24+25 - Va Highlands 50s (not sure if 1 or both days)
Sept 15 - a 50 in NH, but not sure if I wanna haul that far twice in a season
Oct 26+27 - Ft Valley 50s in Va. hopefully both days.

My goal is to get my OD Triple Crown, perferably having done the maximum mileage (255 miles), but I just want to finally get the damned thing at any mileage!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

still in conditioning mode but plan to go to my first event soon

starting with a NJ May 11/12 ride 30miles
NJ devil ride Oct. 27 30 miles
NJ Mustang Memorial Nov. 10/11 30 miles

there are a few breast cancer rides i want to do one in NJ and one is in PA 

Phantom where is the ride in PA you are going to?? the Glass Memorial??


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm still in conditioning mode too, working towards getting out on trails soon. I want to do an LD ride in September or October or both months, if the first ride goes well. Right now, after my horse was off the entire winter, we have worked up to 3 hours riding. I am flying out to ride the Colorado Mountain Mettle with a friend in June. Very excited about that!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

The Pacific Crest ride out of Ashland, Oregon, is one I would like to attempt. My friend has done it and it's over easier terrain than we normally day ride.


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Currently just keeping my mare (and myself ) in shape and hoping that a limited distance ride closer to the western New York area gets on the schedule soon. My mare has done one 25 miler with her previous owner, but as this would be my first I would prefer not to drive 8 hours. It seems like they always did one in Alleghany State Park every year, but it's not on the schedule yet. 

Anyone have any inside information on whether or not that's going to happen?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

kait18 said:


> Phantom where is the ride in PA you are going to?? the Glass Memorial??


It's westernish PA. The link to the info is here. I haven't been there myself, but my bf says it's a lovely ride and a great atmosphere.





liltuktuk said:


> Currently just keeping my mare (and myself ) in shape and hoping that a limited distance ride closer to the western New York area gets on the schedule soon. My mare has done one 25 miler with her previous owner, but as this would be my first I would prefer not to drive 8 hours. It seems like they always did one in Alleghany State Park every year, but it's not on the schedule yet.
> 
> Anyone have any inside information on whether or not that's going to happen?



Not sure about the spring ride, which was scheduled for the first time last year, but then cancelled due to weather/trail issues. 

Patti Stedman has historically done the fall Shut Up and Ride, but took a break for a bit.. she was back last year and we all hope like heck she will be doing it again this year. Last I knew, she was still undecided..


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

traildancer said:


> The Pacific Crest ride out of Ashland, Oregon, is one I would like to attempt. My friend has done it and it's over easier terrain than we normally day ride.


Not familiar with that ride, but I used to live in Trout Lake, WA, where the Mt Adams ride is held yearly in the spring. Those trails are gorgeous and I would def encourage you to go if you have the chance!


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

phantomhorse13;1449820
Not sure about the spring ride said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll just keep keep my fingers crossed and keep checking the schedule!


----------

